# Just about done!



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

This job is at 733 man hours so far. Budgeted at 930 & _should_ bring it in under budget....
Entire 4 bedroom house. It was a complete gut because of a fire & the GC bought it as a spec house. Two story with a full basement.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Beautiful work! I like the way you protect the jobsite. :thumbsup:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Now that's the type of pictures I expect to see from a professional painting contractor. Nice work. Are you only doing the painting?


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks great and I like your PDCA sign. How do you like the door deckers? Any issues at all or are they as slick as they look?


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> Now that's the type of pictures I expect to see from a professional painting contractor. Nice work. Are you only doing the painting?


Same question as above. Did y'all take care of the floors, drywall replacement, etc...? Awesome work, man!:thumbsup:


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

nice job. love the disclaimer, finish paint always gets marked up on big job sites


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice job Schmidt!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Door deckers are great. The only thing its a two man operation to flip them. Other than that I like the finish I get when they lay flat like that...

We are doing all of the painting, railing staining & the front door staining. No floors or drywall. 

Here are a few more...


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Very Elegant brotha, that is a nice looking project. Those are the fun ones when you really get to showcase your talents, where an at best average painter could destroy this type of work. Keep it up, See if you can get completed photos with floors and counters and such, looks like a nice home.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Very clean work, We need more post of pic that show a true seasoned painter


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments!

One more thing. Last summer after it was gutted, we sprayed the entire inside with kilz to seal in the smoke/fire damage. It took #24 5s! I blew the material, but made up for it by coming under on the labor estimate. :thumbup:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thanks for all the compliments!
> 
> One more thing. Last summer after it was gutted, we sprayed the entire inside with kilz to seal in the smoke/fire damage. It took #24 5s! I blew the material, but made up for it by coming under on the labor estimate. :thumbup:


You've got every right to be proud of the quality / workmanship your company has completed. Thanks for representing and the beautiful pics!:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks very, very good. If you don't mind me asking, what brand and flavor of tape do you use to tape down the paper to the floor? I always worry about leaving the tape on too long, or constant walking on the tape will bond with the floor finish.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Looks very, very good. If you don't mind me asking, what brand and flavor of tape do you use to tape down the paper to the floor? I always worry about leaving the tape on too long, or constant walking on the tape will bond with the floor finish.


The general put down the rosin. He used some sort of red duct tape, but nothing was taped to the floor itself. He ran it long, and we cut it to the base and used the green painters tape to attach to the hardwood itself. 

I hear you on being concerned with it on the floors for a long time! Always makes me nervous...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for getting back on that. Looks good.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good. :thumbsup:
I have considered the door deckers myself but have passed on them because they make it a two man job.
I like the disclaimer a lot.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Great job. I also like the warning letter.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Very, Very, Very nice work!



I used to do that kind of work exclusively, and when I got into the low and no VOC market, the income bracket went down for people who are interested in environmental issues. Those jobs are farther and fewer between.

I LOVE the sign.

It might as well have said, "Don't F' anything up in here, or you won't be smiling because you won't have any teeth left"

It was a very diplomatic way of telling people to stay the F' out.

:thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Excellent! I love seeing pics of projects!!


----------



## colorfulpast (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pictures. Also love the sign -- something we all inadvertently deal with. Is it copyrighted? (see other post...sorry couldn't resist :whistling2


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

wow. im press ive. love that sign too.. :clap:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

What a hack...

This is what you call a real pro job:










Orange was used on the ceiling and a subtle hint of lime on the walls with mustard trim and doors to enhance the 'joseph and his amazing technicolor dreamcoat' theme throughout the property. :whistling2: 

I started this one yesterday - I think the previous owner's LSD budget ran out so they improvised 

Sorry O/P - Just messing here. That is one real sweet job - One to be very proud of :thumbsup:

You can admire my 'LSD' trip pics in another thread once I've reduced the sizes of the them to post here


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I can't see s#hit captain!! tooled you ole fool.. learn to link


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

nEighter said:


> I can't see s#hit captain!! tooled you ole fool.. learn to link


I can see it. Is the LSD kicking in for me or is did n8's brain shut down as a safety measure when it detected the photo?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

You were right. Somehow the attachment went awol but was showing for me because it was in my cache :/ - Sorted now (I think).


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Just thought to post some pictures of the completed job. This was "the big one of the year" for us. Had it budgeted for 927 man hours, came in 46 hours under! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Beautiful Work!:thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I love it!!


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like excellence performed by many trades.:notworthy::notworthy:Good Job on the estimate also!!


----------



## TilmaPainting (Mar 22, 2009)

just curious, how much of this were you able to spray (woodwork, ceiling, ect.)


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

very, very nice work!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TilmaPainting said:


> just curious, how much of this were you able to spray (woodwork, ceiling, ect.)


Sprayed _most_ of the woodwork. Ceilings and walls were brush & roll. Brushed the stair stringers, risers, spindlles & all window sashes.

All in all it was a good job to be on. Well run by the GC and a nice "showcase" job. It's always nice to get those houses with the great features/finishes to show off your abilities! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Beautiful work Schmidt. I really enjoy working on old houses. A great way to showcase your workmanship.


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

nice.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Keep up the great work!!. Nice job!!:thumbup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You do good work. This makes us all look good. We should all emulate this kind of work and we would all have more respect.


----------



## jaz (Jun 20, 2009)

awesome mate. u american houses have so much more detail than the aussies. im jealous. did i c right in the doors all having 4 hinges each. bet that would have been fun taking off


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Tip Top work.
Nah stuff that, it was Fekking Brilliant!!!

The Genteel Warning sign,,, nice touch :thumbsup:
Cheers for posting.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice work. If you show me a lowballer who can do that, I've got a bridge for ya...


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

Just like how we like our jobs done PERFECTION!!!!!!!


----------



## DK Remodeling (Mar 22, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> This job is at 733 man hours so far. Budgeted at 930 & _should_ bring it in under budget....
> Entire 4 bedroom house. It was a complete gut because of a fire & the GC bought it as a spec house. Two story with a full basement.


What's the maximum of doors you can stacked with the door deckers?

Looks good !!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Your really digging up the necro threads now DK. 

There's really no issue with strength on the door deckers, as they are made of solid metal. So theoretically you should be able to stack them as high as you want. But IMHO it's more an issue of stability, as the base point is rather small. I've made stacks about 3' high and felt comfortable, any higher and I'd be worried about them getting bumped into and tipping.


----------



## DK Remodeling (Mar 22, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Your really digging up the necro threads now DK.
> 
> There's really no issue with strength on the door deckers, as they are made of solid metal. So theoretically you should be able to stack them as high as you want. But IMHO it's more an issue of stability, as the base point is rather small. I've made stacks about 3' high and felt comfortable, any higher and I'd be worried about them getting bumped into and tipping.


I've reading a few, getting to know some members. The NEPS guy is not ****ing around. Very funny and solid advise.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

DK Remodeling said:


> I've reading a few, getting to know some members. The NEPS guy is not ****ing around. Very funny and solid advise.


NEPS is a clown. That VerNeps guy is a total clownshoe. 

I miss VerNeps btw


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Damn I thought Paul was having a kick ass winter when I first saw the thread.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm glad DK dug that one up, I never saw it. Simply awesome work, and to bring it in under budget, amazing! I'm gonna have to call you next time I look at a whole house custom interior, cuz I have trouble keeping those things on budget.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing, I was happy to be able to see some pictures of a job VERY WELL done! Good job!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I was thinking the same thing, I was happy to be able to see some pictures of a job VERY WELL done! Good job!


Here is another good one if you missed it. 
http://www.painttalk.com/f24/another-one-16642/


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks guys. It was a great job, and a great builder to work for. I've also been back and done some work for the new owner since it was sold. Kind of nice to revisit/see how things look after its been lived in for awhile.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Here is another good one if you missed it.
> http://www.painttalk.com/f24/another-one-16642/


And now I know who my REAL stalker is. :whistling2::jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> And now I know who my REAL stalker is. :whistling2::jester:


lol Give the guy a ata boy and now he is wrongfully labeled as a filthy stalker when in truth I have a excellent memory. 

I am considering banning you. That was your final warning.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I am considering banning you. That was your final warning.


 Where have I heard that before?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

DK Remodeling said:


> I've reading a few, getting to know some members. The NEPS guy is not ****ing around. Very funny and solid advise.


I was thinking you were Neps as he's has not been here in 3 weeks or so. But now I don't think you are. Not 100% though 

Pat


----------



## DK Remodeling (Mar 22, 2013)

PatsPainting said:


> I was thinking you were Neps as he's has not been here in 3 weeks or so. But now I don't think you are. Not 100% though
> 
> Pat


Ha ha I wish I was. Where is he?


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

DK Remodeling said:


> Ha ha I wish I was. Where is he?


You wish you were him?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

DK Remodeling said:


> Ha ha I wish I was. Where is he?


I dunno, I'm guessing he just got burned out here and decided to leave for awhile. Hopefully he will be back soon.

Pat


----------



## DK Remodeling (Mar 22, 2013)

Painter-Aaron said:


> You wish you were him?


Yes sir. Seems like he is running a great outfit. I've seen some of his projects on the forum and that work is what I consider high end.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Unreal man, thank you for sharing. That's what its supposed to look like.
I'm so far away from that kind of production. Got 2 men 50 hours into a 3bedroom townhouse ceilings/walls/trim/doors and I'm heading out now to clean up holidays etc so we can be on schedule tomorrow for an exterior :/


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

great job:thumbup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

GMack said:


> Looks great and I like your PDCA sign. How do you like the door deckers? Any issues at all or are they as slick as they look?


Dont have a clue about the door deckers but the doors sure do look slick!


----------

